

How to design a system that everybody hates - edw519
http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-188129.html

======
xirium
From the article: "I've had a chance to interview many cashiers and evaluate
many Point of Sale (POS) systems for usability."

I've seen plenty of Point Of Sale systems where POS would more accurately mean
Piece Of ####.

~~~
ubudesign
i don't know much about POS systems but there is a 99 cent store near by that
when they scan an item it make a koo koo sound like in icq when you get a new
message. its realy funny shopping there.

